# Used Tools Help



## aimforthenail (Jul 4, 2011)

First time poster, long time follower...

I am very new to the DIY world with limited experience and even fewer tools. I just purchased a home that will give me more than enough opportunities to hone my DIY skills (complete bathroom/room remodels, crown molding, etc). 

While browsing online, I found the following used tools available and was hoping for input as to whether this would be a good purchase...

A Porter Cable air compressor, hose and tire attachment, carrying bag, staple gun, brad gun, and nail gun.
The air compressor is a 6 gallon pancake style, 120v, 15Amp, 150PSI and a maintenance free. Used very little and STILL ALMOST LIKE NEW, All the equipment has been taken care of and the guns are still in their original boxes INCLUDING ALL THE EQUIPMENT INFORMATION AND DIRECTIONS and some staples and nails included. ONLY $160.00 FIRM PRICE.

Brad Gun uses 18 Ga 1 1/4" Brads
Staple Gun uses 18 Ga 1" Staples
Finish Nail Gun uses 16 Ga 2" Nails

Would love some input as to whether this would be worth the investment or if it would be better to purchase new tools as I find the need for them. 

First project will be a total bathroom remodel (including adding a door to separate the sinks from the toilet/shower) and I'm looking forward to picking your brains on that, as well. :whistling2:


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Browse through your local Home Depot and Lowes ads for a few months. For less than $200, similar new deals can be found. Harbor Freight also has some great prices on some homeowner grade tools. When shopping online, I always Google the item and see what the new price would be. If I can get the tool used for about half the cost, I consider it.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe this is the kit. $160 sounds reasonable if they are barely used.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## aimforthenail (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the quick replies. Honestly, I didn't even think to look for a kit that may already be on the market. 

What about the tools that are included (whether I purchase the used or new kit)? Will they be sufficient for typical Homeowner DIY things...such as framing, molding, etc? I want to make sure that I don't set myself up with cheap or "light" tools that won't actually get the job's done. 

Thanks again!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are trim guns that come with that kit. Most kits come with the trim guns. You can always add a spiker later, or even rent one on occasion.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Honestly, for homeowner projects, those tools will suffice.

In my opinion, the stapler won't be of much use. It won't shoot a long enough staple for most useful applications.

The 18 gauge nailer is OK, but there are other models available that will shoot up to 2" long.

The 16 gauge nailers are available that will shoot up to 2.5"

I have a painter friend who has been putting together a homeowner type package for miscellaneous odds and ends.

I've picked him up a few guns from Harbor Freight and for the money, they offer a lot of higher end features. These are what I've gotten for him to date.


http://www.harborfreight.com/16-gauge-air-finish-nailer-68023.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/23-gauge-air-pin-nailer-68022.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-14-crown-air-stapler-68018.html


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree, You will find those useful if you have them,however you will be happier if you get a 2" brad gun and a 2 1/2" finish gun---skip the stapler I seldom use mine.

Big framing gun? buy that when you need it--Harbor Frieght guns will give good service for a home owner.

By the way that compressor is LOUD.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

To me the HF tools are throw away tools and I say that in a kind way, because I know the fellows, in this thread, who do like the HF tools know their stuff for sure. I may be a bit prejudice about tools. Back when the nailers first came on the market most of us ole timers were leery of them as many of them splattered oil on the trim. We were kinda die hard to try new things. When we did jump in, the nailers back then cost upwards of $300 a nailer. 

We are seeing many of the same brand name nailers now days for less than $100 but in my opinion are not the quality they were back a few years. I have seen some of the HF tools and know they won't hold up to a lot of use, but for a home owner they may work out fine. In saying all of that, I will say the tools you have chosen will work fine for most trim. I personally do like the stapler especially working with 1/4 plywood, but of you don't plan to use much 1/4 plywood the stapler probably won't see much use. It is one of those tools you won't use an awful lot, but when you need it it sure is nice to have.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree that HF tools are "throwaways". 

As a professional who's been in the business for 25 years and using guns for over 20, I have more than a few weapons at my disposal.

The tools at Harbor Freight will not hold up with daily use and abuse, but neither will a $300 trim gun that gets used twice a year. Seals dry out and the tool will fail. I'd rather have a $40 gun failure than a $300 gun failure.

I have several HF guns, some of which are for emergency back-up for some of my older, very expensive guns and some just because they are seldom used tools that get very little wear and tear.

Bottom line is, they serve a purpose and have a market.

I have no guilt displaying my HF guns right along side of my "professional" grade arsenal.:thumbsup:


----------



## aimforthenail (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks again for all the replies.

LoneFramer, that is a tool "chest" I would like access to. :whistling2:

Thanks for the tips and suggestions. I think I'm going to go with some HF tools in lieu of a kit. This way, I get what I want/need and can also purchase a better compressor. With 2 young kids in the house, night time work will most likely be a necessity and waking them up is not an option. 

Any suggestions on a compressor for Homeowner DIY?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

My neighbors have limited access. They get to borrow my HF tools.:whistling2:

Anyway, I have this DeWalt compressor and have been very happy with it. It's quiet, builds pressure fairly quick and is lightweight.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I also have this little gem. It's handy for bicycle tires, as well as running trim guns for small projects. At this price, with a brad gun, it's a great little set-up.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...search-2-_-NA-_-202811675-_-N&locStoreNum=980


----------

